# My kindle paper white 3 update section is grayed out?



## Manyelski (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi there, my kindle paper white 3 update section is grayed out? How to fix that


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Manyelski said:


> Hi there, my kindle paper white 3 update section is grayed out? How to fix that


If it's grayed out, it means there are no updates available to install.

If there is a new update, it will probably eventually be delivered and then the device will apply it and restart on its own.

Or you can download the update to your computer and copy it onto the kindle by a physical connection. THEN you'll see 'update' NOT grayed out and you can click for it to be installed.


----------



## Manyelski (Mar 16, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's grayed out, it means there are no updates available to install.
> 
> If there is a new update, it will probably eventually be delivered and then the device will apply it and restart on its own.
> 
> Or you can download the update to your computer and copy it onto the kindle by a physical connection. THEN you'll see 'update' NOT grayed out and you can click for it to be installed.


Very nice. I check on the Kindle website for updates or by connecting my Kindle to wifi?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I normally keep WiFi on. So updates come down automatically and install automatically.

If you don't keep WiFi on normally, your device may not respond when Amazon pings it to send the update. So you could miss it. There isn't, to my knowledge, any way to _ask_ for the update to be delivered, _from_ the kindle.

You can always go to Amazon to get the latest update and install it if you need to.


----------



## kingzcq (Sep 19, 2017)

Keep the WiFi connection, it will automatically download the update, which is the most convenient, I have always been like this


----------

